# 2002 LS Classic Price



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

What is a good fair price for 2002 LS Classic? A person is trying to sell one for 1000 OBO with Dura Ace 9 speed. I was going to offer 600 dollars.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

Assuming the frame is in good condition as well as the drive train, then $1000 is not unreasonable. I don't think you can get it for 600 tho.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

$1,000 is a great price for a frameset that sold for $1,700 with fork. And a DuraAce group. If it was me selling it, I'd prefer to give it to a friend before I'd sell it for $600.


----------

